# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Quán lẩu dê ngon Sài Gòn- Lẩu dê Gia Lâm II

## haimeoteo

*Bạn đã ăn lẩu dê ngon nhất Sài Gòn?- Lẩu dê Gia Lâm II mang hương vị thật cho bạn!
*
Mọi người chắc có lẽ ai cũng đã thưởng thức qua món Lẩu Dê, tuy nhiên câu hỏi* ăn lẩu dê ở đâu ngon*? vẫn là câu hỏi khó trả lời cho mọi người. Để đánh giá được một quán lẩu dê ngon hay không tùy thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố :

*Lẩu dê ngon* ắt hẳn nước lẩu ngọt, thơm.*Lẩu dê ngon* thì thịt dê phải thơm, dai vừa phải.*Lẩu dê ngon* quan trọng nước chấm chao phải ngon.Không gian thoáng mát rộng rãi.Phục vụ nhiệt tình.
Quá nhiều tiêu chí để đưa thông điệp quán lẩu dê ngon đến với khách hàng.*Quán Lẩu Dê Gia Lâm* khai trương hoạt động cũng dựa trên thông điệp này để mang đến hương vị lẩu dê ngon, hương vị thật theo đúng bản chất và tiêu chí của người thưởng thức.
[hr]



[hr]*Các món ăn tại quán :**Quy trình chế biến  món Lẩu Dê:*
*
*- Hạt mùi rang vàng, giã nhỏ. Hành khô, gừng, củ sả băm nhỏ, nghệ giã nhỏ vắt nước.- Thịt dê thái miếng mỏng, to bản, ướp hành tỏi, gừng, hạt mùi, nước nghệ, nước mắm, muối.- Đun dầu nóng già, phi thơm hành tỏi, sả cho thịt dê vào xào săn, đổ ngập nước đun sôi, hớt bọt đun nhỏ lửa, cho sôi nhỏ, cho tiếp cà chua vào (cà chua cắt hình miếng cau), đun tới khi thịt mềm, nêm mắm muối, mì chính vừa ăn.- Bún chần qua nước sôi, vẩy khô bày vào đĩa. Các loại rau, ớt, cắt nhỏ bầy vào đĩa- Khi ăn đổ thịt dê sang nồi lẩu, bày lẩu cùng với bún, rau thơm các loại. Người ăn lấy bún vào bát và rau thơm, múc canh đang sôi vào bát ăn nóng.





[hr]


*Quy trình chế biến món Ngọc Dương:*
*
*

*Với món ăn này, rất nhiều quý ông "ghiền" khi đã qua một lần thưởng thức!  Ngọc Dương được chế biến dựa trên bài bài thuốc của dược sĩ Nguyễn Xuân Tuyển, Phó chủ tịch Hội Đông y Ninh Thuận: Ngọc dương nguyên bộ rửa sạch đưa vào nồi nấu chung với nhân sâm (15 g), kỷ tử (20 g), hoài sơn (50 g), đại táo (30 g), nhục quế (10 g), long nhãn (30 g). Đổ nước vừa ngập, đun sôi trong vòng 30 phút, sau đó hạ lửa đến khi ngọc dương chín mềm rồi nêm* 

*gia vị*

 hành, muối... Khi ăn, nhớ ăn nguyên bộ và húp hết nước. Vào các quán lẩu dê, dân nhậu ít khi gọi được món ăn độc chiêu này, thường chủ quán ưu tiên cho khách "ruột!".







[hr]

*Quy Trình chế biến món Dê Tái Chanh :*
-Thịt dê thui rửa sạch,cho vào nồi luộc chín với nước lạnh+ít muối,gừng sả đập giập.Nếu ko thích luộc có thể hấp chín thịt nhưng phải ướp thịt chung với gừng sả băm nhỏ và gia vị.-Rau húng chó,rau ngổ nhặt rửa sạch và để khô ráo nước.Gừng gọt vỏ,thái chỉ.Sả bóc bỏ lớp vỏ bên ngoài,thái lát mỏng.Lá chanh rửa sạch,thái chỉ.Ớt qủa thái miếng.Chanh qủa vắt lấy nước cốt.-Thịt dê luộc chín,vớt ra cho ráo nước và để thật nguội mới đem thịt đi thái miếng mỏng.Trộn thịt dê với 1 thìa cafe bột canh,gừng + lá chanh thái chỉ,sả ,ớt miếng,nước cốt chanh,bóp đều hỗn hợp cho ngấm gia vị và rắc vừng rang vào.-Xúc thịt dê ra dĩa,pha bát tương bần+ chút đường,gừng thái chỉ.Ăn kèm với rau ngổ và húng.



[hr]

*Quy trình chế biến món Vú Nướng:*
*Thịt và vú dê muốn ngon*, trước tiên là thái không mỏng và không quá dày .- Nêm đường vừa phải hoặc không nêm cũng được , vì trong thịt đã tiết ra chất ngọt.
- Là vú dê nên ướp với chao trắng có thể cho thêm ít đường và tỏi đập dập ( không nên bỏ tỏi xay dễ làm thịt bị cháy ). 
- Muốn thịt được mềm, dùng dao hoặc đồ đập thịt , đập qua cho mềm. 
Có thể ướp qua đêm ,thịt thắm và mềm. 
- Món nướng , không nên ướp quá nhiều muối dẫn đến bị mặn.
- Muốn món nướng không bị khô , nên ướp với nước tương hoặc nước mắm và 1 ít dầu ăn , khi nướng thịt bị khô, ta có thể nhúng thịt xuống nước đó và nướng tiếp. 
- Muốn khử mùi hôi tanh của thịt dê , bạn có thể vắt nước cốt gừng và rượu rửa và chà sát thịt.



[hr]

*Quy trình chế biến món Tiết Canh Dê :*
*
*1. Luộc phần tai, thịt dê, gan, tim chín sơ rồi vót ra cắt lát.
2. Phi hành mỡ cho phần thịt đã cắt lát vào xào sơ, nêm 1 muỗng nước mắm, 1 ít tiêu
3. Trộn chung rau răm và phần thịt đã sào , cho ra dĩa
4. Lấy 3 muỗng nước luộc thịt, pha vào 2 muỗng bột ngọt , khuấy đều. Sau đó đổ vào tô huyết, các bạn khuấy nhanh tay, sau dó rưới lên dĩa rau + thịt
5. Rắc 1 ít đậu phộng rang lên
6. Để khoảng 15 phút thì huyết sẽ đông lại.
Khi thưởng thức, các bạn dùng thìa để xúc, đòng thời vắt thêm 1 ít chanh lên để tạo hương vị đậm đà.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Đặt biệt Lẩu Dê Gia Lâm có thêm dịch vụ Giao hàng tận nơi Free tại các địa điểm Quận Gò Vấp.


Quý Khách hàng muốn tổ chức tiệt ngoài trời hay sân vườn, Gia Lâm II cũng sẽ thiết kế setup tiệt theo yêu câu và phục vụ quý khách với phong cách chuyên nghiệp nhất.

*Hãy gọi Hotline (08) 625 74146 - 0917358808*

*ĐC: 326 Nguyễn Oanh, P17, Gò Vấp, TP.HCM*


*Website: http://laudesaigon.blogspot.com/*

----------


## dung89

Dê tái kìa, kết món này

----------

